# utv plow full hydro and pretty fast



## balreadysaid (Jul 23, 2010)

i dont know the maker of this but i like it and i figure if i buy a commander this winter i would like this plow


----------



## gottaloveOT (Jan 6, 2009)

I would be very worried about the stress that is put on that single tilt cylinder. We are running the PowerTach plows on our Gators and we broke both plow mounts in the first storm. We have also bent the angle cylinders on at least one unit and there are two on each unit.

http://www.powertach.com/

http://powertach.com/attachments.html
There is a video at the bottom right.

The thin steel of the mount of the plow in the video would really worry me. Any impact could bend that bracket easily. It does seem to be pretty fast hydraulics though which I like.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Acid- Mini Truck Accesories


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That plow is realy nice the only thing I don't like about is it goes down realy slow.


----------

